#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] 遊戲介紹_2D橫向捲軸RPG遊戲「芮德兒 RED(普通結局+真結局)」

## 迪麗雅

今天要來介紹一款2D橫向捲軸的RPG遊戲「芮德兒」
先來看看遊戲資訊一下

遊戲資訊：((遊戲官網：http://cat520meowmeow.wix.com/redcat))
遊戲名稱：芮德兒 ( RED )　
遊戲類別：2D橫向卷軸遊戲 
遊戲時間：約20分鐘左右 
結局數量：2個 (普通結局&真結局)  
製作軟體：RPG Maker XP
畫面尺寸：640 x 480 pixel  
系統需求：Windows XP以上
檔案容量：140MB以下
系統語系：繁體中文  //  English



遊戲小介紹:
此作品是由三位大學生用FLASH、RPG MAKER所製成，並以小紅帽為藍本的「2D橫向捲軸遊戲」
雖然由玩時間只有20分鐘上下，但在劇情方面的描述以及腳色個性上面的刻畫很優秀
雖然人物在跑步上有些許的不流暢，但我覺得RPG類的遊戲劇情發展和腳色
的描述及表現出來的個性比較重要，而遊戲共有2個結局大家可以自行去摸索


故事大綱：
　芮德兒接到奶奶的邀請，決定去探望奶奶，而一路上遇到的卻是許多魔
物攔住去路並試圖帶走她，她必須靠著自己的人格來脫離險境。故事背景
為森林深處。芮德兒必須一路闖關到達奶奶家，並發現奶奶陰謀後，與奶
奶化身的魔物戰鬥取勝，解救出少女們。
（資料來源:http://cat520meowmeow.wix.com/redcat#!story/cc70）

角色介紹：
芮德兒：

主人格，善良認真的乖乖牌，頭上有對狼耳，也因為有著異樣的外貌而被村民排擠，
而因為詛咒導致一出生就擁有3種人格，父母也在10歲時那天因詛咒而身亡，但因為父母從未提過奶奶，所以在16歲那年。奶奶寄了邀請函給她後才知道自己還有一位親人

法蜜莉歐：

芮德兒的第二人格，外觀是正常人類，反映著母親的潑辣性格，喜歡惡作劇擅長打獵有點我行我素，雖然說話狠毒，但對芮德兒卻非常保護。

卡麥莉雅：

芮德兒的第三人格，繼承父親的血液，有半人半狼的外表，並反映著父親的穩重成熟，在芮德兒幼小時因為被村民欺負而出面還擊，但此舉動讓芮德兒更加被疏離，而被芮德兒和法蜜莉歐給封印起來。

最後下面為遊戲某一章節的片段：



資料來源:http://cat520meowmeow.wix.com/redcat#!story/cc70）

----------


## 弦月

我們居然有志一同的介紹到小紅帽改編題材了OAO
這個遊戲看上去不錯，有空我會去玩玩的ww
話說，重要的父親呢www故事中會出場嗎？
其實我真的覺得能用FLASH和RPG MAKER做出有完整動畫和遊戲的人很厲害，我有嘗試過做動畫，不過花了我很多時間QwQ
期待迪麗雅以後介紹的遊戲～

----------


## 迪麗雅

> 我們居然有志一同的介紹到小紅帽改編題材了OAO
> 這個遊戲看上去不錯，有空我會去玩玩的ww
> 話說，重要的父親呢www故事中會出場嗎？
> 其實我真的覺得能用FLASH和RPG MAKER做出有完整動畫和遊戲的人很厲害，我有嘗試過做動畫，不過花了我很多時間QwQ
> 期待迪麗雅以後介紹的遊戲～


芮德兒的父母親在開頭有講喔，父親是帥氣的狼人呢，偷偷放上一張圖片

----------


## 迪麗雅

我會開始把遊戲的破關劇情影片一一放上來而難度是鬼畜，一開始先方前導劇情

----------


## 迪麗雅

今天來打可愛的葉豬囉！
第一次破關我會先以普通結局破關 :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## 卡斯特

原來遊戲是在這裡分享，我現在才發現

在看完劇情後快哭死了QAQQQQ
外婆你怎麼能這樣對你的女兒和孫女QAQQQQQ
還連帶到帥氣的狼人爸爸QAQQQQ

喜歡這個遊戲的畫風和劇情www
把原本小紅帽的劇情變的這麼精采豐富~~~

爸爸的鐮刀帥~
然後我覺得魔物是不是想要把芮德兒留住避免受到外婆的毒爪(???
葉豬可愛!!!

期待迪麗雅接下來的實況0w0
之後有空也會去找出來玩看看w

大概就這樣~
也感謝迪麗雅的分享>w<//

----------


## 迪麗雅

這次我直接玩到結局((用普通難度))
前面一直到15:40是普通結局的部分，直接從頭到尾打完就好
而觸發真結局的方法，就是影片中第二部分的地下中找書本((按空白鍵))。
而前後打BOSS時讓蛋破不破掉其實沒什麼關係，但完全體困難以上會很棘手就是惹。
因為真的沒有什麼時間打鬼畜破關，所以找個晚上的時間用普統把劇情跑完，這裡非常抱歉，之後有時間會補上鬼畜難度的打法。

----------

